# Strangely True



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Hehe, that's great!

Even if it's not haunted, that would have definately been freaky!


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey, being it was a Chevy, I would have put it into the grave yard where it belongs. HEHE


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey Gym, you shouldn't have told them that your doorbell was made from a car alarm. After all, your place is haunted, isn't it?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

It gets creepy around here when people's cell phones can't work. I tried to reassure one man who was standing in the middle of the parking lot who couldn't make his phone work by telling him that we are a "Tower Short' around here.
Then he told me, "But this is a GPS phone it is supposed to work anywhere!?"
Well, it's a haunted little town, what can I say?
(Large amounts of Dolomite rock, full of large amounts of magnesium, maybe this fact is also whay contributes to the "Hauntings" around here? Some have thought so.......??)


----------

